# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Revisiting Gunung Santubong

## kuching

When I got my new lens, (Nikkor VR 70-300mm zoom lens) I decided to climb Gunung Santubong (810 m) again. They are going to build a cable car station at the summit area. Before they come to "kill" those pitcher plants & orchids, I have to photograph as many pictures as possible before everything is gone (at the site).

My webpage is still under construction, but you can view some of my pix. taken on last Saturday:

http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/revisit-santubong.htm




Gunung Santubong (810 m)




The jungle trail to the summit:





A small waterfall (blackwater):





The trees at the summit:

----------


## kuching

You can see the coastal area of southern Sarawak from the summit:




_Nepenthes hirsuta_ found abundantly in the shady area above 1,000 feet.






_Nepenthes albomarginata_





This _Nepenthes albomarginata_ is growing on the sandstone wall.




Upper pitcher of _Nepenthes albomarginata_

----------


## kuching

Some of the _Nepenthes albomarginata_  are growing on the tree.




_Nepenthes veitchii_ always found growing on the tree.





Orchid, _Coelogyne_ sp.





The helmet orchid is one of the smallest orchids on earth. This species, _Corybas carinatus_  is growing together with a clump of mosses.





Close-up of _Corybas carinatus_.

----------


## kuching

Jewel orchid. (_Anoectochilus longicalcaratus_)





Orchid. _Chelonistele_ sp.






My favourite - _Rhododendron_ sp.





The scenery at 1,000 feet (9am) :

----------

